# Aire Lion 16 ft cat raft



## daren (Nov 29, 2011)

Aire 16 ft lion with top cat frame, 4 oars with blades, dry box, cooler , side boards , seat, high oar towers . We have moved and are dowsizing. Excellent condition Tubes are in great shape I can be texted at 5057302444 for any questions
View attachment 64024
View attachment 64022
View attachment 64023


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

Old babies. No top chafe strip. Who made frame, cooler. drybox. PRICE. OK setup for newbie!


----------



## daren (Nov 29, 2011)

Tubes are 2013 , frame is NRS top cat and cooler is NRS, pretty easy set up I will take 3200 for complete rig tubes are in great shape


----------



## daren (Nov 29, 2011)

daren said:


> Tubes are 2013 , frame is NRS top cat and cooler is NRS, pretty easy set up I will take 3200 for complete rig tubes are in great shape


I am in T or C New Mexico


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

Shot you a text and left a VM. let’s chat.


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

This posting is a hoax placed by a profiteer. That’s all.


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

LastMohican927 said:


> This posting is a hoax placed by a profiteer. That’s all.


That's odd, I bought the Cat for what seemed to be a fair value to me and the seller.


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

Priceless said:


> That's odd, I bought the Cat for what seemed to be a fair value to me and the seller.


Also odd, as when I spoke to him, he assured me I was “First in line” for his return. His words, not mine. Not how I do biz, but to each their own. I’m sure somewhere Capitalism and Karma intersect.


----------

